# HD DVR is busy and cannot support streaming



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

I have an HR23, HR24 & HR34 and I cannot stream from but the HR24.

It is not recording anything and is connected to my network. I can watch stuff from the Genie just fine. But get this message when I use GenieGO.

The GenieGO works fine with the other dvr's.


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

I had that problem when using my PC client. Even though my DVRs/Whole Home were working fine and I can play each other's content, I would get that same message when I tried to access (prepare/download or stream) *any* content on one specific DVR.

Multiple resets of all devices (DVRs and GenieGO), including uninstallation and re-installation of the client never solved the problem. Tech Support couldn't help, either, so issue was escalated.

Before they were able to get back to me, one of their troubleshooting steps led me to try something else and that something else turned out to be Network Services. It wasn't running for some reason. So I started it and also restarted the GenieGO and that solved my problem.

I hope this helps you because I know how frustrating it can be.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

Before they were able to get back to me, one of their troubleshooting steps led me to try something else and that something else turned out to be Network Services. It wasn't running for some reason. So I started it and also restarted the GenieGO and that solved my problem.

I hope this helps you because I know how frustrating it can be.


GenieGO app or Box? Where can I see if network service isn't running?


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

Blitz68 said:


> GenieGO app or Box? Where can I see if network service isn't running?


Network Services on your DVR: Menu > Settings & Help > Settings > Network Setup > Test Connection


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

And the GenieGO? You talking box or app?


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

The box.

And I didn't just do the simple restart...I did the hold-the-red-button-down-for-two-minutes restart.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

The box.

And I didn't just do the simple restart...I did the hold-the-red-button-down-for-two-minutes restart.
unfortunatley didn't work for me


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

nuspieds said:


> Before they were able to get back to me, one of their troubleshooting steps led me to try something else and that something else turned out to be Network Services. It wasn't running for some reason. So I started it and also restarted the GenieGO and that solved my problem.
> 
> I hope this helps you because I know how frustrating it can be.


Just as a point of reference, none of my 3 HRs have network services running and I'm able to stream from all of them with no problem.


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

Blitz68 said:


> unfortunatley didn't work for me


Oh, so sorry to hear. I wish I had other suggestions for you try. 

All I know is that I, too, was at my wits end because Tech Support and I had tried all sorts of resets and restarts and uninstall/reinstall; all to no avail. I'm not sure if the Escalation team would have known any better; after all, there's only so much resetting/restarting you can do.

By the time I decided to call Tech Support after I did my own restarts/resets, I was convinced that the GenieGo was a "hit or miss" as to whether or not it would work because I found several posts regarding the exact same issue. What I found were either unanswered/unresolved threads or different resolutions per thread! I really was about to give up, so that's when I decided to call Tech Support and have them escalate it.

You should at least give them a call. I expect the Level 1 Tech Support to troubleshoot with you as they did with me, but definitely get it escalated and see if that team can be of any help.



Steve said:


> Just as a point of reference, none of my 3 HRs have network services running and I'm able to stream from all of them with no problem.


Like I wrote above, I had completely given up all hope and the only difference between the "good" DVR and the "bad" one was an error/warning message on the More System Information screen that related to my network. That's what led me to go to Network Settings and after starting it, going back to the Info screen, the error/warning message was gone. Then one last restart with the DVR and the GenieGO and the problem was solved.

My solution was yet another unique solution to a common problem that is being experienced out there.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

nuspieds said:


> Like I wrote above, I had completely given up all hope and the only difference between the "good" DVR and the "bad" one was an* error/warning message on the More System Information screen that related to my network*.  That's what led me to go to Network Settings and after starting it, going back to the Info screen, the error/warning message was gone. *Then one last restart with the DVR and the GenieGO and the problem was solved.*


If you're talking about the error shown below, my GenieGo can see, stream and transcode shows on this DVR just fine. It's likely the _steps_ you took to get network services up and running had the serendipitous effect of "waking up" whatever process that HR uses to advertise its playlist to external devices. Now that you've got the devices talking to each other, I'll bet if you turn off network services now, your GenieGo will still see that DVR's playlist.


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

Steve said:


> If you're talking about the error shown below, my GenieGo can see, stream and transcode shows on this DVR just fine. It's likely the _steps_ you took to get network services up and running had the serendipitous effect of "waking up" whatever process that HR uses to advertise its playlist to external devices. Now that you've got the devices talking to each other, I'll bet if you turn off network services now, your GenieGo will still see that DVR's playlist.


Yeah, that was the error.

Well, regardless of whether it was Network Services directly or indirectly, all I know is that all sorts of reboots, resets, and reinstalls never fixed the problem until Network Services was started.

And now that I have the devices talking to each other just fine, I am done troubleshooting and am not interested in doing anything that might upset that balance.  You don't know how frustrated and upset I was when it wasn't working, especially since some of my favorite content was on that DVR that the GenieGO couldn't access. I was really looking forward to having the benefits of using the GenieGO (as opposed to my live-streaming Slingbox), so when I ran into this problem, I as fuming! 

Anyway, what's also interesting is that the very first week I got it, I didn't have problems with that DVR. I was able to transcode and download without any issues. It was only after I started to have major problems with the other DVR that I eventually ended up doing my own troubleshooting and then some more with Tech Support. I don't know what they were doing on their end but I do remember the agent performing a reset from her end and by the end of the phone call, shows that were previously streaming/transcoding/downloading fine were all giving that "busy and cannot support streaming" error.

The problem had gotten worse in that now one DVR was completely inaccessible by the GenieGO, but the other was now working fine. Previously/initially, it was only *some* content on *both* DVRs that would generate the error. I accepted this as a bug because I remember the very first shows I tried to transcode and download were two episodes of 60 Minutes. It was able to transcode and download one, but the other it would stay stuck on "Waiting to prepare..." and if I tried to stream I would get that "busy" message. I can tolerate such a bug for a show here and there, but certainly not when it became all content on a DVR.

I can never say for sure whether or not if the Tech Support agent's reset made things worse on one of my DVRs, but all I know is that my manual resets and restarts never made things worse--it never made things better, but it never made things worse, either. Given that, however, I am grateful of the troubleshooting steps I performed with them which eventually led to one DVR fully working with the GenieGO and that eventually led me to compare differences which eventually led me to starting Network Services on the second DVR.


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

Blitz68 said:


> I have an HR23, HR24 & HR34 and I cannot stream from but the HR24. It is not recording anything and is connected to my network. I can watch stuff from the Genie just fine. But get this message when I use GenieGO. The GenieGO works fine with the other dvr's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting thread.

I get the exact same error message - if I try to "GenieGo stream" a recording from any one of my HR-2x DVRs that
is already in use by another Whole Home user.

So, I guess the old rule for HR-2x DVRs still applies.
One stream in.
One stream out.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

tbolt said:


> Interesting thread.
> 
> So, I guess the old rule for HR-2x DVRs still applies.
> One stream in.
> One stream out.


Correct, first come first serve. The Genie can handle three,


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

tbolt said:


> Interesting thread.
> 
> I get the exact same error message - if I try to "GenieGo stream" a recording from any one of my HR-2x DVRs that
> is already in use by another Whole Home user.
> ...





peds48 said:


> Correct, first come first serve. The Genie can handle three,


A WHDVR request will interrupt a Genie transcode in progress. It will start again from the beginning once the serving DVR is finished with MRV.

The Genie can handle 3 simultaneous copies from "ready to download" to 3 clients. It can only transcode or stream one show at a time, however.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Steve said:


> The Genie can handle 3 simultaneous copies from "ready to download" to 3 clients. It can only transcode or stream one show at a time, however.


Right, I was referring to "MRV" sessions, Which the GenieGo uses uses of them for OOH


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

Well we had a power outage and now I can stream from that DVR. Looks like a reboot can sometimes resolve it.


----------

